# Holly's Udder Pre-Baby Attack



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

These were taken the day before she freshened. Now her udder is lopsided :angry: because the boys like her left side the most. :sigh:

Will it even out when I start milking her in about two or three weeks?

Please let me know what you guys think about her udder.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Lovely shape, nice MSL, good teat placement. She will most likely gain capacity with more freshenings. Overall it looks really promising!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like her udder. More capacity is needed, but she will probably get it as she freshens more.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara, if she is lopsided milk the fuller side till it evens out. The kids may have a hard time getting milk out of the fuller side.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks good! I bet it'll be even nicer full. I would try what others have suggested, milk the full size. Helps to get the milk flowing in the teat and if the udder gets hard the kids will have too hard a time trying to work milk out of it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah milk the right side till it gets more soft and the boys will start to nurse off it as well. This will keep it from being lopsided perminantly. If you wait to long then it could cause perminant damage to her udder


----------

